
6-Month-Old Babies Are Now Using Tablets and Smartphones - mikemoka
http://time.com/3834978/babies-use-devices/
======
eliben
Hyperboles aside, tablets are vastly easier and more intuitive for small
children to use than keyboards and mice. Undoubtedly, a very different
generation is growing up now, for which a "computer" means a screen you can
touch, and actual laptops and PCs are something esoteric you sometimes use for
schoolwork to input large amounts of text. If there ever was a strong case for
"mobile is eating the world", this is it.

~~~
stinos
_tablets are vastly easier and more intuitive for small children_

They sure are, and I don't really think there is a minimum age at which
newborns and beyond should be allowed access to them. Yet it is of utter
importance they also get access to actual non-flat toys/tools/... in order to
develop dexterity, the feeling to handle objects and even creativity. Also not
to forget about getting enough movement/excercise and not getting used to a
sedentary lifestyle: most tablet apps unfortunately don't require the user to
move around, on the contrary.

------
netcan
Are babies poised to steal our jobs?

~~~
s_kilk
In the long term, certainly.

~~~
netcan
That's what we get for thinking of the children all the time. Ingrates.

------
1971genocide
I was speaking to an older women.

She asked me what I was studying.

I replied "Computer Science".

she said "Oh! My daughter uses the tablet all the time ! She could study
Computers too !"

I have read about ppl like her on the internet, but it was so interesting to
have that experience.

Bottom line for programmers :

You are guaranteed a very well paying job for a really long time.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
_Bottom line for programmers :

You are guaranteed a very well paying job for a really long time._

That may certainly be the case, but the conclusion doesn't follow from your
anecdotal premise. Otherwise auto mechanic would be a prestigious and very
well paying job, as well. Now you might respond that modern vehicles have ever
more complex computer technology and mechanics' requirements are changing in
that direction. That much is true, but it mostly involves employing and
inspecting black boxes. If anything, it should be a cautionary tale for vendor
lockdown.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Former mechanic here. The field works like a lot of other fields where you
have your general mechanics struggling to make ends meet. Then you have your
dealership specialized mechanics who can often net in the six figures. This
happened before vendor lockdown but that will certainly exacerbate the
problem.

------
amazing_jose
Sorry for killing the hype, but I hope this is not going to read in a few
years as «6-Month-Old Babies are now using the TV», a clear example of parents
negligence, with study upon study showing the negative effects of such
practice.

~~~
jkot
At least this is interactive, and children will develop bit more.

